# Your Standard Poodle at 4 Months?



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

These are Zephyr between 3.5 and 4 months.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

reraven123 said:


> These are Zephyr between 3.5 and 4 months.
> 
> View attachment 451715
> 
> ...


What an absolute beauty! I'd love to be able to see Peggy's eyes like that. They currently disappear into her fluffy black face.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

This is Rory recently groomed at about 3.5 months. Such a fluffer!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Muggles said:


> This is Rory recently groomed at about 3.5 months. Such a fluffer!
> 
> View attachment 451723
> 
> ...


Total fluffer! I love him. I think I definitely want to shave Peggy's face now.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

A week beyond 4 months. After a puppy show so still clean and face shaved!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's Noelle at about that age.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

scooterscout99 said:


> A week beyond 4 months. After a puppy show so still clean and face shaved!


Gorgeous!!

I've heard it's considered "undesirable" but I sure love that ticking. Peggy's is adorably symmetrical on her front legs. It looks like she's wearing little knee pads.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Here's Noelle at about that age.


Wow. What an angelic little face.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

I didn’t get Norman his big boy haircut until he was 6 months old! As you can see from these photos, he was a big furry mess!! But I loved that messy look on him. Really fit his personality. I am actually happy I waited so long to do his face because these photos melt my heart!!!
But if you shave Peggy’s face, I warn you, you will love it and never want to go back!!!!!
I wanted him to stay looking like a “messy puppy” as long as I could easily maintain the mats. 

If you’re nervous about the face shaved like I was, I would highly recommend getting her feet done at the least. This has been a blessing for Norman and myself! Too much gunk got in Norman’s paw hair and he started to bite them a lot!
The face shave took a while for me to do and that’s ok!! I know some people think sooner the better for them to get use to it, I agree, but I just wasn’t ready. After shaving I finally saw the poodle hidden under all that fluff!!! And you will too some days I miss the scruffy Norman, but he’s never been happier!! He can finally feel the wind on his face on car rides, he looks happier, and less water pools on the floor after he drinks! Worth it!! But again, I waited till I was ready. 

Do what makes you and Peggy happy!!! I will include a shaved face photo at the groomers so you can see the drastic difference the face shave will make!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I cannot get over Norman's transformation! While I do love those "chubby" fluffy puppy cheeks, being able to clearly see our dogs' eyes is such a gift, especially during these early months when we're still getting to know each other.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Here's some photos of Misha around 4 months with a shaved face. I love a shaved face on a puppy! Lets you really see that puppy cuteness. Misha's a mini but it'd be similar with a spoo.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Here is Dewey at about 3 1/2 months. 










I am always partial to shaved faces though my husband constantly says he wishes they could have the fluffy face. Since I do the grooming the faces stay shaved. 

Your Peggy has beautiful markings!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh yes, Noelle was angelic all right.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Oh yes, Noelle was angelic all right.


Haha! Ahhh yes.....it's always good to get a peek behind the scenes. The reality of puppyhood is not always cute.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Here's some photos of Misha around 4 months with a shaved face. I love a shaved face on a puppy! Lets you really see that puppy cuteness. Misha's a mini but it'd be similar with a spoo.


Cutie pie!! Love the eye-to-face ratio of the minis.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

StormeeK said:


> Here is Dewey at about 3 1/2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twins! 

Peggy has a white moustache and chin, which is ADORABLE but very quickly started turning brown. Would be a full-time job keeping those markings snowy white, so I'm just trying to roll with it. I think shaving her face will help. Will be easier to manage the crusty poodle tears, too.


----------



## katmcg86 (Apr 23, 2019)

Here’s Jett at 4 months right before and right after his first professional hairdo! I much prefer the shaved face. Just from a training perspective, shave early and often!!! Even if it’s incomplete or ugly.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

katmcg86 said:


> Here’s Jett at 4 months right before and right after his first professional hairdo! I much prefer the shaved face. Just from a training perspective, shave early and often!!! Even if it’s incomplete or ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shaved face is so handsome. I used to think the fluffy face was cutest, but I'm a total convert. Definitely shaving Peggy's face next week.

Our groomer wants to see her at least once a month for her first year, to get her comfortable with the process. I realize now that the breeder should have also been regularly shaving at least her face, paws, and sanitary area. I think she only did it once.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Hopefully this works. The first picture was when we brought Mr. Layne home from the breeder. He was about 4 months old. His breeder is a really good groomer so he was all brushed & fancy. His breeder likes the fluffy paws & so do I however she trained him very well for the groom table & I have continued to work with him so he grows more patient with my bumbling & is okay with me brushing the paws. If he wasn't, I'd shave the suckers. My husband hates the shaved face & feet. I'm a little torn. I don't like the sharp whiskers shaving the face leaves behind. I was going to let him get fluffy faced but when I tried, I was like, 'where's the pup?' So I'm going after the face with a #10 blade instead of #30 or #40. He's got fuzz face instead of fluff face. 

The second picture is Mr. Layne now. He's 7 months old.

Such gorgeous dogs pictures in this thread!


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Here's some photos of Misha around 4 months with a shaved face. I love a shaved face on a puppy! Lets you really see that puppy cuteness. Misha's a mini but it'd be similar with a spoo.


I cannot get over the middle photo of Misha in the sand!!! Sooo precious. My heart is melting!!!


----------



## Charley02272019 (May 29, 2019)

Here is Charley at 4 months. We love ? the shaved face and feet but legs long.


----------



## Angus (Sep 11, 2019)

Angus at 3.5 months ? first groom


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

dogsavvy said:


> My husband hates the shaved face & feet.


My husband, too! But he's starting to see the practical reason behind these clips. From afar it can just seem "frou frou." And then you're cleaning poodle tears and picking sticks and assorted debris from those velcro paws (which also just seem to LOVE getting into anything mucky) and it all starts to make sense.

Looking forward to seeing what Peggy looks like under there! 7 days to go..,,.


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Angus said:


> Angus at 3.5 months ? first groom




Omgggg I just want to swing Angus around! He’s so stinkin cute and looks like a riot!! Now I have to run over and find his 52weeks thread [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Charley02272019 said:


> Here is Charley at 4 months. We love ? the shaved face and feet but legs long.


Cuuuutie! And I love that name. We named our female foster GSD Charlie and I seriously considered recycling it for Peggy. Such a sweet but strong name.

Is there a way that I can tell in advance if Peggy's face will be lighter when it's shaved? It wasn't when the breeder shaved it, but that was months ago when she still looked jet black and it has lots of rusty red tones now.

Poodle colours are still so mysterious to me!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Angus said:


> Angus at 3.5 months ? first groom


Look at that beautiful snout!! I didn't think he could get any cuter, but I was wrong.


----------



## Jbclark3 (Jun 4, 2019)

This is Artemus. He is a few days shy from 4 months old. He is the largest boy from his litter so he’s gonna be a pretty big guy! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Jbclark3 said:


> This is Artemus. He is a few days shy from 4 months old. He is the largest boy from his litter so he’s gonna be a pretty big guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[emoji7] love the name and the pup! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

oh my gosh, Muggles, Rory's face looks so much like Cleo's at that age! Here's Cleo at 4 months:


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

MustLoveDogs said:


> oh my gosh, Muggles, Rory's face looks so much like Cleo's at that age! Here's Cleo at 4 months:




They do look alike!! Rory even has a very similar dog toy (still his favourite four years later, though no longer so photogenic!)


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Did Peggy get her haircut yet?? I'm too excited to see the before and afters!!

Let us know how it goes when you do get her hair done


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Jbclark3 said:


> This is Artemus. He is a few days shy from 4 months old. He is the largest boy from his litter so he’s gonna be a pretty big guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handsome boy! How much does he weigh? Peggy was 28 lbs at her 18-week weigh-in. She's supposed to be a "small standard," but that seems unlikely at this point.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

SamieNorman said:


> Did Peggy get her haircut yet?? I'm too excited to see the before and afters!!
> 
> Let us know how it goes when you do get her hair done


I got my days mixed up. Oops! She'll be groomed this Saturday. 

I'll try to get a good before pic, but it's hard with that face of hers. It just disappears in photos!


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Yay!! So excited to see the cut you choose!! The before and after photos will be SO worth it! Norman's got a vet appointment tomorrow but wont have as much fun as yall now that he already had his big transformation haha


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

This was Merry at about 4 months old. I groom her myself and was just started on learning [emoji4]









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbclark3 (Jun 4, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Handsome boy! How much does he weigh? Peggy was 28 lbs at her 18-week weigh-in. She's supposed to be a "small standard," but that seems unlikely at this point.




He’s about the same! I think he will at least be a medium size Standard poodle. His parents are both show dogs that weigh about 50 lbs each. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbclark3 (Jun 4, 2019)

Legs&Leashes21 said:


> [emoji7] love the name and the pup!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks! I went to Greece over the summer and I got inspired by my adventure for his name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbclark3 (Jun 4, 2019)

MustLoveDogs said:


> oh my gosh, Muggles, Rory's face looks so much like Cleo's at that age! Here's Cleo at 4 months:




She’s gorgeous! How big will she get? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

My adorable boy at about 4 mos.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I love seeing all these guys. Just imagine trying to choose one, Can't be done, they are all beautiful. I see so many standards coming thru our local rescue lately. If ever I get a 2nd it will be thru them. Yesterday they had a 1 year old parti, two week ago a 2 year old apricot. Its so surprising how many people turn them in either do to health or they find its more work than they anticipated.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Mufar42 said:


> I love seeing all these guys. Just imagine trying to choose one, Can't be done, they are all beautiful. I see so many standards coming thru our local rescue lately. If ever I get a 2nd it will be thru them. Yesterday they had a 1 year old parti, two week ago a 2 year old apricot. Its so surprising how many people turn them in either do to health or they find its more work than they anticipated.


I will be getting a second standard in a few years, once Norman's puppy phase is over and I have some more time and love to give! Right now with just Norman, it is a handful but a perfect amount of work for me. I love taking that extra time for him, gives me something to look forward to each day!

Before Norman, I looked for Standards in rescues around my area and beyond. I guess it was a good sign that I found none needed to be rescued??  I also think it is because Poodles are a bit rare in the south (at least in my area). I lately am seeing more of an influx in popularity of Doodle rather than Poodles.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

SamieNorman said:


> I lately am seeing more of an influx in popularity of Doodle rather than Poodles.


Totally! It's hard to convince some people that Peggy is a poodle. They'll nod thoughtfully and then a few minutes later: "But what is she mixed with?"


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mufar42 said:


> I love seeing all these guys. Just imagine trying to choose one, Can't be done, they are all beautiful. I see so many standards coming thru our local rescue lately. If ever I get a 2nd it will be thru them. Yesterday they had a 1 year old parti, two week ago a 2 year old apricot. Its so surprising how many people turn them in either do to health or they find its more work than they anticipated.


When we were contacting breeders before getting Peggy, one got back to me about a 1-year-old that needed re-homing. The owners felt it played too rough with their kids. 

Peggy's our first standard and we definitely see a difference between her and the other breeds at our puppy class. She's a bouncy girl! We're working on four-on-the-floor, but I can see how that gravity-defying exuberance would be very hard to manage with small children. And Peggy's not even reached adolescence! Eek!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

MerrysSarah said:


> This was Merry at about 4 months old. I groom her myself and was just started on learning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did such a wonderful job on gorgeous Merry! 

P.S. That's what I wanted to name Peggy ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

SamieNorman said:


> Yay!! So excited to see the cut you choose!! The before and after photos will be SO worth it! Norman's got a vet appointment tomorrow but wont have as much fun as yall now that he already had his big transformation haha


The novelty of grooming day never wore off with our mini-mix Gracie!! She'd go from looking like a dappled little sheepdog to a kitten, and it delighted me every time.


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

jbclark, Cleo is 6 months right now and weighs 39 1/2 pounds and is 22" at the shoulder. Her dad is tall, and her mom is a little smaller. In weight she is tracking closely with her dad (i don't know what his height was at 6 months). I suspect she'll end up around 50lbs and 24-26", but that's really a guess!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

A quiet moment with my husband before heading into her grooming appointment! 

I've never loved a groomer as much as this one. We drop Peggy off and walk out with a smile instead of anxiety. What a gift!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So that's what she looked like under all that face fluff!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> So that's what she looked like under all that face fluff!


She looks adorable! Such a pretty face.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

So pretty

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Beautiful! LOVE a clean face


----------

